
Using Python to Analyze 60 Million US Police Stops - quotable_cow
https://blog.patricktriest.com/police-data-python/
======
rubyfan
Great analysis.

I would love to see some of this normalized to other variables like income,
education, occupation, etc. That way you could get at any bias without any
doubt cast by other factors.

